#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Juniper

## Magal

http://www.inlearn.com.br/treinament...caoJuniper.pdf

----------


## Geeek

good.

----------


## danielbsb88

o que e juniper ?

----------


## caicarabruno

> o que e juniper ?


É o concorrente que mais se aproxima da qualidade CISCO, são ótimos equipamento e robustos
porém a empresa ainda sofre com produtos que não seguem um padrão definido.

Mas vale a pena prestar nesta empresa que roda em seus equipamentos o JunOS, sua linguagem se parasse com o Java, C e derivados na sintaxe.
E o mais interessante o SDK do junOS esta disponivel on line para quem quiser desenvolver, melhorar.

Abraços

----------


## eliask

> o que e juniper ?


juniper é a empresa que vai dar mt dor de cabeça para a CISCO.

----------


## caicarabruno

Realmente vai dar muita dor de cabeça, porém enquanto eles não se organizarem não será possível a Juniper dar dor de cabeça na CISCO, pois 90% se não mais dos data center's do mundo usam Cisco e existem alguns protocolos que não são 100% compatíveis entre os OS JunOS e Cisco OS.
Então torçam para que eles consigam garantir 100% de compatibilidade ai sim teremos preços mais acessiveis.

----------


## eliask

não entendi, quais protocolos não tem compatibilidade? atualmente todas operadoras de telecom no brasil, tem juniper dentro da rede, inclusive como roteadores de borda.






> Realmente vai dar muita dor de cabeça, porém enquanto eles não se organizarem não será possível a Juniper dar dor de cabeça na CISCO, pois 90% se não mais dos data center's do mundo usam Cisco e existem alguns protocolos que não são 100% compatíveis entre os OS JunOS e Cisco OS.
> Então torçam para que eles consigam garantir 100% de compatibilidade ai sim teremos preços mais acessiveis.

----------


## Geeek

> Realmente vai dar muita dor de cabeça, porém enquanto eles não se organizarem não será possível a Juniper dar dor de cabeça na CISCO, pois 90% se não mais dos data center's do mundo usam Cisco e existem alguns protocolos que não são 100% compatíveis entre os OS JunOS e Cisco OS.
> Então torçam para que eles consigam garantir 100% de compatibilidade ai sim teremos preços mais acessiveis.


 Nunca teram todos os protocolos compativeis pois a CISCO não é boba, ela cria os protocolos, melhora fecha e monopoliza. O resto ela abre pro mundo.

----------


## mktguaruja

É bem complicado comparar as 2 empresas, pois a CISCO tem muito equipamentos muito bons e já adquirido pelos maiores datacenter, quando pensamos em qualidade vem na cabeça cisco, ja tem a sua marca criada... a HP ta investindo pesado também bem semelhante a juniper porém acho que as duas vai demorar muito para atingir o patamar que a cisco se encontra hoje.

----------


## caicarabruno

Realmente a Cisco tem equipamentos de muita qualidade e o monopólio do mercado.
Mas o monopólio veio graças ao investimento pesado em propaganda, venda diretas e indiretas, quando se tem uma AT&T que é a principal prestadora de Serviço Cisco depois da cisco dizendo olha estes equipamentos são muito bons usem nós garantimos, que não vai comprar ou utilizar, IBM é parceira AT&T e Cisco e as maiores empresas de Telefomunicações e outras empresas são Clientes IBM e quem cuida da infraestrutura de redes e Firewall é a AT&T, um dos maiores Datacenter's do brasil Fica em Hortolândia.
Juniper tem ótimos equipamentos assim como a HP e claro a Mikrotik(por que não) porém temos mais profissionais certificados CCNA por metro quadrado do que pessoas que ja ouviram falar dos outros fornecedores.

Mas o que falta para os Outros, Propaganda e investimento de materiais junto as universidades, quando se entra num curso voltado para Redes você ouve "somos parceiros Cisco e vc poderá sair daqui certificado para trabalhar com os equipamentos deles".
Somos levados a usar cisco, concientemente e aceitamos sem pestanejar.

Ja tive o prazer de ver equipamentos Juniper Em Produção e não deixa a desejar para nenhum cisco e inclusive o Acelerador TCP da Juniper é show.

Atendo um cliente de Grande porte onde trabalho eles contratam 256 k de link para interligar no MPLS deles em existe um equipamento juniper no datacenter e outros em cada loja.

Com o trabalho de compresão destes equipamentos e inclusive com IPSEC a velocidade é muitiplicada por 30 é muita coisa, e nesta MPLS Passa, Aplicações Sitef, backups, Atualizações de antivirus, navegação na internet, VOIP e ourtas coisas, da conta do recado e não há perda de qualidade. A Cisco esta começando a trabalhar com este tipo de serviço.

segue um exemplo de aplicação

http://www.juniper.net/us/en/local/p...1000286-en.pdf

Abraços galera.

----------


## Hunt3r

> Realmente a Cisco tem equipamentos de muita qualidade e o monopólio do mercado.
> Mas o monopólio veio graças ao investimento pesado em propaganda, venda diretas e indiretas, quando se tem uma AT&T que é a principal prestadora de Serviço Cisco depois da cisco dizendo olha estes equipamentos são muito bons usem nós garantimos, que não vai comprar ou utilizar, IBM é parceira AT&T e Cisco e as maiores empresas de Telefomunicações e outras empresas são Clientes IBM e quem cuida da infraestrutura de redes e Firewall é a AT&T, um dos maiores Datacenter's do brasil Fica em Hortolândia.
> Juniper tem ótimos equipamentos assim como a HP e claro a Mikrotik(por que não) porém temos mais profissionais certificados CCNA por metro quadrado do que pessoas que ja ouviram falar dos outros fornecedores.
> 
> Mas o que falta para os Outros, Propaganda e investimento de materiais junto as universidades, quando se entra num curso voltado para Redes você ouve "somos parceiros Cisco e vc poderá sair daqui certificado para trabalhar com os equipamentos deles".
> Somos levados a usar cisco, concientemente e aceitamos sem pestanejar.
> 
> Ja tive o prazer de ver equipamentos Juniper Em Produção e não deixa a desejar para nenhum cisco e inclusive o Acelerador TCP da Juniper é show.
> 
> ...




Sem contar que temos poucas pessoas certificada pela Juniper, sendo que ela está investindo bastante em marketing não aqui no brasil mais fora o que se tem visto muito é o nome deles

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Já trabalhei com um roteador Juniper, muito bom, mesmo nível de qualidade que Cisco.

----------


## valterBR

Aí galera, realmente a Juniper é show, sou CCNP, mas me rendi ao Unix ou se preferir, BSD JunOS.
Compramos 13 Srx-100, porém estou em treinamento com o integrador, mas quero certificar, vou fazer CCIE, e agora mais do que nunca, focar a certificação Juniper.

----------


## Geeek

> Aí galera, realmente a Juniper é show, sou CCNP, mas me rendi ao Unix ou se preferir, BSD JunOS.
> Compramos 13 Srx-100, porém estou em treinamento com o integrador, mas quero certificar, vou fazer CCIE, e agora mais do que nunca, focar a certificação Juniper.


Prezado, tenho muito interesse nos materiais da Juniper, voce poderia compartilhar os mesmos?

----------


## ederamboni

Usamos um Juniper Mx-80, pessoal sem comparação, preço salgado porem é o cara...tudo de bom quem usa uma vez quer usar sempre.

----------

